# Nokians or brand of winter tire for John deere compact tractor



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi I have a JD 3046R with the stock R4 tires and wheels.

I want to get an additional set of wheels with Nokian tires or something similar to Nokians. Can anyone tell me the size I need or if they even make that size that would fit on a 3046R? My dealer and I have looked up some info, but have not had any luck thanks


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Call Andrew Davis. 615-967-8829 he can help you out.


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

farmboy52787 said:


> Hi I have a JD 3046R with the stock R4 tires and wheels.
> 
> I want to get an additional set of wheels with Nokian tires or something similar to Nokians. Can anyone tell me the size I need or if they even make that size that would fit on a 3046R? My dealer and I have looked up some info, but have not had any luck thanks


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

look at alliance 550 tires if can get them in that size. we like them better than the nokian. more bite and about 30% cheaper on the big tractors.


----------



## Fargobldr (5 mo ago)

I am looking to do the same thing for my 3046r. 
what was your solution?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Fargobldr said:


> I am looking to do the same thing for my 3046r.
> what was your solution?


Old Thread from2016, Maybe go here " start a new thread" . Good luck and welcome to the Plow Site !!


----------

